# Great Breeder in NY metro area



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone -

When I was looking for my Maltese, I was looking anywhere and everywhere I could find for good breeder referrals. I was recommended to my breeder, but I didn't come up with much when I googled her. Her name is Claudia Grunstra Pierro and she owns Castleford Maltese in northern NJ. I couldn't be happier!! I like her as a person and I like her as a breeder - she has been a wealth of information! She really isn't into technology, so I think that is why there isn't a lot of information about her online. 

My Duncan is now a little over 13 weeks old and he just went for his first vet visit (part of my puppy contract was to bring him to the vet within 72 hours/first week to get him checked out). The vet was totally impressed with him and commented several times on what a healthy, well bred dog I got. He checked his structure, his knees, his eyes, stool sample etc - we were there for close to an hour - him examining the dog and me asking questions. 

If you are looking for someone who is going to provide a puppy webcam, or daily updates on your soon to be puppy, Claudia is not that person; however, if you are looking for a well bred dog, from a clean facility, knowledgeable breeder - I would HIGHLY recommend her!!

I have a bunch of pictures of our new puppy posted on Instagram under keepingupwithduncanj (I am new to Instagram and still learning - I am not so great with technology either! LOL)


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I just added you on instagram lol he's too cute to miss any pictures of!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe she is in Walwick, NJ, and not too far from where I came from before I moved here to PA.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

LittleOlivia said:


> I just added you on instagram lol he's too cute to miss any pictures of!!


Aww...thanks!! I am still learning Instagram...lol (I never took an account out for myself)...

question - if someone comments and I click on the heart next to the comment - does that "thank them"?


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I believe she is in Walwick, NJ, and not too far from where I came from before I moved here to PA.


Yes! That is where she is from - easy to get to!


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

nonameyet said:


> Aww...thanks!! I am still learning Instagram...lol (I never took an account out for myself)...
> 
> question - if someone comments and I click on the heart next to the comment - does that "thank them"?


basically! think of it more as "I love this" aka the heart.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

LittleOlivia said:


> basically! think of it more as "I love this" aka the heart.


Haha!! Thanks!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've not seen her name before. Where does she show?


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

maggieh said:


> I've not seen her name before. Where does she show?


I don't know much about her showing at all. (I don't follow maltese shows) She is a Maltese and Yorkie breeder (not mixes - pure breed Maltese and pure breed Yorkies) - the weekend we picked up our dog, she had a Yorkie show in NY - I believe it was the Yorkshire Terrier Club of Greater NY and I think she might be the President of the club. I know that is not relevant to Maltese, but that is all I know about her showing...sorry that isn't more helpful!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe that she has been around for a pretty long time!! Wish I had known about her while I was still living in NJ!!


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I believe that she has been around for a pretty long time!! Wish I had known about her while I was still living in NJ!!


She has - I think she has been showing/breeding for over 40 years. Really sweet woman!


----------



## woodele (Apr 19, 2008)

*Homepage*

Her HP: Castleford Yorkshire Terriers & Maltese: Hobby Breeder, Claudia Pierro


----------

